# End of Fox Reality TV on Directv



## facerw (Feb 1, 2005)

This network no longer exists. How come directv is still running it and why is it not turned off or atleast disabled? The network is dead, it's web page is now on that new National Geo channel so why are we stuck with this dead channel?

Come on Directv? Either make the switch or turn it off.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm gonna take a chance, and hope I don't come off sounding really stupid lol It's a contract think I believe. For some reason, the new channel hasn't reached an agreement with Directv to carry the channel. However, Directv has a contract with the company for Fox Reality that extends beyond the date the channel shut down. They have to continue providing the channel (In some capacity) or Directv can sue them.
All right, somebody jump in and correct me now lol


----------



## facerw (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds a little corny but I guess that's true but do we know for how long? For now I've disabled that channel on both of my receivers.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

facerw said:


> Sounds a little corny but I guess that's true but do we know for how long? For now I've disabled that channel on both of my receivers.


I would think they (Fox Reality) have to keep the channel on until they either come to an agreement with Directv about Nat Geo Wild, or the original contract ends.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm gonna take a chance, and hope I don't come off sounding really stupid lol It's a contract think I believe. For some reason, the new channel hasn't reached an agreement with Directv to carry the channel. However, Directv has a contract with the company for Fox Reality that extends beyond the date the channel shut down. They have to continue providing the channel (In some capacity) or Directv can sue them.
> All right, somebody jump in and correct me now lol


Sounds good to me ... and familiar.

Nickelodeon Games and Sports stayed around on DISH Network and "The N" and "Noggin" remained a shared time channel on DISH for more than a year. Most likely because those were the channels in the contract and an agreement to change the contract.

I would not expect the quality of Fox Reality to improve under these conditions. As with Nick GAS, it is interesting to see a feed still exists.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Didn't the same thing happen when Romance Classics became We? Can't remember whether that was DirecTV or DISH.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm gonna take a chance, and hope I don't come off sounding really stupid lol It's a contract think I believe. For some reason, the new channel hasn't reached an agreement with Directv to carry the channel. However, Directv has a contract with the company for Fox Reality that extends beyond the date the channel shut down. They have to continue providing the channel (In some capacity) or Directv can sue them.
> All right, somebody jump in and correct me now lol


Since the network is "dead" I don't know WHY D* would want to keep carrying recycled old stupid mindless programming that has absolutely no meaningful value.

"Kill it D*.....you need to shoot it in the head, or it will keep coming at you..."...........:barf:

Faux Unreality WAS the perfect example of zombie programming.:icon_kiff


----------



## Frannie326 (Jun 30, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> Since the network is "dead" I don't know WHY D* would want to keep carrying recycled old stupid mindless programming that has absolutely no meaningful value.


then they would have to get rid of most every channel! such as the channel formerly known as Music TeleVision...:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's continue the discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179508


----------

